# North Texas



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Callbacks to The Land Blind in The Open:

1, 2, 5, 6, 9, 10, 13, 14, 16, 18, 23, 24, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, & 35.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Jacob you there?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

No sir. I'll be working everyday @ Wynnewood until we get done. Looking like Thanksgiving before I get out of here.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Callbacks to The Water Blind in The Open.

5, 9, 13, 14, 23, 24, 28, 29, 31, 33, & 35.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Well 32 was not back for the land blind, I think that should be 31


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Well 32 was not back for the land blind, I think that should be 31


My bad. I screwed that one up.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Open last series 5 Roper/Farmer, 13 Fire/Farmer, 23 Morey/Farmer, 24 Homer/Piland, 29 Lacy/Farmer, 31 Holland/Farmer, 33 Josie/Gunzer, 35 Livvy/McKnight


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Good to see Homer back in the fold!!!
Fingers crossed for your Holland Dr.Ed!!! How many pts does he need?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Rumor has it, Dr.Ed has a new FC/AFC!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Open Results:

1st: Holland

2nd: Josie

3rd: Livvy

4th: Homer

RJ: Roper

Jams: Morey & Lacy

Congrats to all who placed & finished.

That makes 13 Open Wins by Mr. Danny with 10 different dogs (Dottie, Holland, & Mister have 2.). Several Open Wins by The Ams & a bunch of Am Wins by them. Pretty good year so far by The Vinwood Crew.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Congratulations Dr Ed! I'm looking forward to getting my new Holland pup at the end of the year!


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Congrats Dr. Ed. Holland is having a great year.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Dr. Ed!!!! Great news!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Congrats Dr Ed and Holland.*

Very glad you've got a big time dog.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Open Results:
> 
> 1st: Holland
> 
> ...


Smoking hot


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

CONGRATS to Dr.Ed and FC/AFC-Holland!!!

Troy,
I'm pretty excited about that litter as well.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to you Dr. Ed and Hollywood's Open win, new FC/AFC and I think qualifies for the National. What could have been with him and Casey right?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Congrats Dr Ed! What a Great Dog..


Gooser


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Callbacks to the Amateur 4th:
2 3 6 7 8 14 15 16 17 21 23 24 

Directions to 4th:
exit 42 go left (west) test on rt look for sign


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Go Syl, Gracie, and friends!!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Dr Ed on your success with Holland !


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats Ed, that dog is on FIRE!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

_*congrats Dr. ED!!!!!!
Aaron*_


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Holland and Dr. Ed thank everyone for their support and kind words, I am so fortunate to own Holland and his littermate Tubby.

Amateur results

1st Gracie Sylvia McClure
2nd Flash Kay Fuller
3rd Rowdy Aaron Kelly
4th Rigby Sylvia McClure (Rigby is Holland and Tubby's sister).
RJ not positive but I think Rory Steve Helgoth
Jams Tubby Aycock, Homer Piland, Livvy McKnight, Leo Bradford, Kidd Kelly, Mister Watson

thanks to our judges, in the Open Sharon Gierman and Ken Robbins
and in the Amateur Jason Fleming and Walt Maki


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Congrat's Sylvia! You two are quite a team!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice job Syl, Grace, & Rigby.
Two out of four placements-great job!!!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

It was a fun trial - and it was great to see Sylvia 'back in the saddle' with Gracie- proving they are a great combination- and I think Rigby has had less than a week of training after having a litter not too long ago. And Holland, well what can you say- FC-AFC says it all- for those of you who knew Hollands famous dam, Kweezy, Holland looks just like her and has her wonderful temperment to boot!! But those Willie genes don't hurt either. 
The beutiful golden, Flash, run by Kaye Fuller was another brilliant player this weekend.--what an outstanding dog.

Would be remiss if I didn't say good job to Aaron and Rowdy and Kidd- gotta love these dogs that are "home schooled." 'Little' Leo made a great apperance in his first all-age stake and kudos to Livvy and Homer - they both made it to the final series of both the Open and Am - Saturday was one long day for them with a double wb in the open, followed by am marks, then open water marks, then am land blind and am water blind- whew- got tired just watchin'!

Rory Helgoth living up to his wonderful mom's, another great Gracie, reputation as well. And Tom and Mister have shown they are perpetual contenders- plus he's a great reporter!!

The judges in the Amateur had a small field and were generous with call backs and let everyone have 'fun' as judge Jason was heard to say- and you know what- it was!! The gallery was great fun too!!


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

*Congratulations to Ed and Holland on the Open win and also winning.............the*



*27th ANNUAL
NFC-AFC SAN JOAQUIN HONCHO
MEMORIAL AWARD

1st PLACE 
OPEN ALL-AGE

NORTH TEXAS RETRIEVER CLUB
OCTOBER 12-14, 2012
*


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

*Congratulations to Sylvia and Gracie on winning the Amateur and.........the*

*7th ANNUAL
NAFC-FC TRUMARC’S ZIP CODE
MEMORIAL AWARD

1st PLACE 
OWNER-HANDLER AMATEUR ALL-AGE

NORTH TEXAS RETRIEVER CLUB
OCTOBER 12-14, 2012
*


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Pam,
Congrats to the Homer camp as well. We are still hoping to get our beautiful red head up north for a date with Homer.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Howard N said:


> *Congrats Dr Ed and Holland.*
> 
> Very glad you've got a big time dog.


What Howard said!!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

very very nice dr. ed congrats!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to the Fullers and Flash Amat. 2nd!!!!!!!!!!
Golden Fluffy Pom-poms waving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*

Congrats Sylvia!!! You guys are a great team!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Geeze,,, You don't check in for a few days and look what happens. The locals chew it up.

Congrats Ed!! Sylvia, Joe and Pam!!! What a wonderful weekend for you!!

Yay,,,, Holland!!!!

Angie


----------

